# how many dogs do you have and how big is your house?



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

we are in a tiny upstairs unit condo without a yard, so we won't be able to bring home a second dog for a while.  but i was just wondering...

what is the square footage of your house? (if you don't mind sharing...) how big is your yard? and how many furkids do you have? do you find that your place is big enough for everyone?


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Our house is way too small for us. WE always say we are going to do an addition, but that hasn't happened yet. Our house is about 1500 sq. ft. for 5 kids (is a freshman at college though) and 3 dogs. Our yard.. well - it's too big.. big enough that Dax got lost for 2 days! We are comfortable, but an addition and a couple more bathrooms would be great 


Tiffany


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

2800 sq. ft., 2 fur kids and me, but the dogs stay in the kitchen/family room with a baby gate during the day and the back door open if the weather is nice (cuts down on the dirt in the rest of the house and keeps Fergus out of trouble). They don't go outside much unless I'm there too. Fergus usually lays down across the back door threshold, half in the house half out, to nap. The yard is 46ft deep and 52ft wide, but no grass, so it's not particularly condusive to dog play. I guess the nice part about the yard is I don't have to suit up to let them out to potty. Other than that, they are house dogs and could do well in about 400 sqft.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our house is just between 1400 and 1500 square foot--can't remember the exact amount. About 90% of the time I am the only human around as hubby is cross country trucker--is in Anchorage Alaska now, or maybe he left ther this morning. Ourback yard isn't very deep,but is wide--we live on a bend making our yard pie slice sahped. Two yards on street behind us back up to our yard. Hav 6 foot wood privacy fence, padlock on the only gate. Have live oak tress up to back fence and two large sycamores in our back yard, losts of shade for them if they want to be outsdie

Wedid have 4 goldens at one time, but have lost two, the last a year ago this month at 12 years, 3 months. Our girls are now 6 1/2 and the other will be 9 in Aug. I keep the patio door open most of the time and they can go in and out as they please, but they prefer to be inside with me--or outsdie with me if I am outsdie.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

4,000 square feet.....two humans......LOTS of dogs! :lol: (And a few cats)

We have 35 acres, with 2.5 acres fenced in the back for the dogs to play in. There's a pond back there too. They can come in and go out as they wish. They sleep in the house. Our FR is 700 sq feet.....and is designed for dogs (as well as easy cleaning for us).

There are three unused bedrooms, one unused bathroom, one unused living room, one dining room used as storage.....yep....it's too big for us. But, works for humans as well as animals. Lots of doors. :lol:

I used to live in a 2400 sq foot house (not including the full basement) with two adults, two boys, two dogs and two cats. There was plenty of room left over. We had a LR we never stepped in....a DR we used a couple of times a year....and a spare bedroom. Oh and a basement that was virtually empty except for the storage area.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I better not coun't them. DelmarvaGold will just be in trouble if I do.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not sure of the size but we have a 3 bed bungalow garden average size and 2 goldens and would love more goldens.
Maggie


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't think we count square footage in the UK. My house is pretty small. 2 bedrooms, 2 humans, 2 dogs! But at least the garden is large enough to get some zoomies in!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

When I first moved in, my house was 700 sq feet, and I had 4 Goldens and 2 Pugs Now, after a remodel, it is between 1000-1100 sq feet, and I have 3 Goldens and 1 Pug. I have 5 acres (3 are fenced in) and the remaining 35 acres of the original farm is owned by neighbors and is usually in corn.

I will admit, before the remodel,it was pretty tight!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think around 1700??? 2 Goldens, 2 cats, and at one time 2 parents and 2 children. Kids moved out as adults.

Right now I have 3 GR's with me. All sleeping in my bedroom.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our house is about 1700 sf. We'd love to have a larger home but for just the two of us and 4 dogs, it does the trick. We have a medium sized back yard with a real nice patio area, detached garage and carport, with a 6 ft privacy fence. We back up to a park which makes it easy to take the dogs out for more exercise. When all the kids come home ( now that they have families) it's pretty tight, but that doesn't happen too often


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

2 humans, 2 goldens in a 1600 square foot house. Typical suburb back yard - not really big, but large enough for the girls to get their zoomies in. Covered patio. Have a doggie door so they can come and go as they please. We have plenty of room - we love our house.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Our house is 1700 square feet. There are three adults (one of which is my 20 year old son), 3 full time dogs and usually a foster and 4 cats. My back yard is fenced, but it is pretty small. We have a 1/4 acre lot and the back yard is about 1/3-1/4 of that. Honestly, I could easily live in a smaller house if I had several acres. I prefer to be outside.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Our house is around 1700 heated square feet, and so far we only have one golden. I am doing a good job of talking my husband into another one, AND we're going to start trying for kids later this year. SO it won't be big enough for long, LOL. Right now we just need a bigger bed. Every night my husband and Lucy have a cute fight over what they both believe to be their side of the bed. Lucy always gets moved and goes to the floor (never her own bed which is now next to ours) when she gets hot.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We have 3 large dogs (2 goldens, 1 lab) in at 1124 sq ft ranch house. We do have a LARGE fenced back yard, and a finished basement they run around in.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, sunroom added on downstairs and sleeping porch added on upstairs, greenhouse, small stables, 2 fenced acres. Misguided stone-bottom pond with bubbler and lillypads- dogs wade in it. try to catch the poor frogs,and flip the lillypad pots onto the grass and pull everything out. 3 goldens and 2 people. Want a cat SO badly.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Including the unfinished part of the basement we have about 2500 sq ft, our yard is about 3/4 acre. 2 humans, 1 cat, 3 dogs and I hope soon a foster or 2!!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Our house is 4200 sf with 4 bedrooms and finished basement. 3 kids, all teenagers, 4 cats, 2 goldens. At one time we had 3 dogs, 5 cats, 2 cockatiels, 1 cockatoo, and a 50 gallon fishtank. We are slowly trimming down. Outside is 2.86 acres with 1/2 acre pond.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Our house is about 1400 sq ft (not including the unfinished basement... which is a disaster right now due to construction). The back yard is about 60' wide and only about 30ish deep. We have two goldens... one is 20 months old and one is 6 months. They have room to do zoomies, but honestly I would dearly love more room. I was raised in the country, so not having much space (or distance from neighbours) is frustrating.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

3 dogs and 2 cats. We have a pretty small house and yard, but the yard has enough space to run and play.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

We have two goldens. Our house is 2,700 square feet and we have half an acre for our yard. We have plenty of room, but that just means more space that I have to clean dog hair wookies:doh:


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

We live on 3 acres, with 1 acre fenced in for the 2 dogs. Our house is 5200 square feet (after a large addition). And probably due to the fact that I grew up in a large family that shared 1 bathroom, we have 5 bathrooms. We raised our 4 kids in the house (only 1 still at home) and love to have family and church gatherings here. The good news is that only 1 small area has carpeting. We have put ceramic tile and hardwood floors every where else. It is a dream with the dogs and a breeze to clean up. Although I do spend a lot of time just caring for a large house. I think our dogs are happy with the situation!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

House is 1450 sq ft, yard is .2 acres. Just my DH and me and 2 goldens and after watching a friends goldens for a week I do not feel we would have room to comfortably add more goldens.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Our house is about 1000sq. ft. We have 2 goldens and 2 cats and 2 humans. Our backyard is a pretty good size with a 6ft. privacy fence with shade trees. We have a 2.5 car garage that has been converted into a game room with a 8ft. pool table. The garage helps out a lot. It works.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

1218 square feet, pretty big yard for California, 2 people and currently 1 dog. When I bought this place, I had 3 dogs: JRT X, golden and Lab/beagle X. The house is too small for a big dog, but it's all I could afford in this overpriced market.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

About 1700 sqft..
Two (soon to be FOUR adults-yes the boys are BOTH moving back!)

3 Goldens
1 Cat
1 Rat
1 Plated Lizard


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

My husband, son, dog and I are on an acre of land. Our house is a 2000 square foot ranch. Our Molly is only allowed in the family room and kitchen right now. 

I love my house but if Andreagold wants a roommate I am soooo there!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Two thousand square feet upstairs and the basement is finished, gives us an aditional 600 square feet in the basement where our three kids and their friends like to hang out...it's quieted down a lot since the kids all graduated high school, back then...kids everywhere! I have three dogs, sometimes four or five (I foster), but Phoebe is my only large dog, the rest are small terriers. The house size isn't that bad, but I would love a larger backyard. This morning my DH and I were both tired, my father-in-law was taken by ambulance to the hospital at 3 a.m. so DH was at the hospital with his Mom, he got home around 6:00 a.m...(FIL is fine), so we're exhausted but Phoebe isn't and she starts zooming around the family room, onto the sofa, over the sofa, around the chair, over the chair, into the kitchen, around the kitchen table...we're both wishing we had her energy, and then...BAMMMM! DH says what's that? I started laughing because that was his goofy dog unable to stop her high speed zoom and running smack dab into the cabinets in the kitchen. I'm not sure the amount of dogs or size of the dog matters as much as the size of the brain of the dog you have! 

Phoebe did not appear to have been hurt, she just walked out of the kitchen, shook her head once and flopped down on the rug in front of the TV. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

1700 sq ft cape on 3 acres, 1 1/2 are fenced for the 3 big dogs and 2 kids. Only 1 bathroom though, which really stinks. Planning a 800+/- sq ft addition in the future with 2 more bathrooms. Can't wait!!!!!!

Dogs get the run of the whole downstairs. Bedrooms upstairs and hubby is allergic to dogs : so poor pups have to stay downstairs. They are used to it and have a million beds laying around anyway!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Our home is 1700 sq feet and there is me, hubby and 3 dogs (2 goldens 1 american eskimo) and three cats. Our property is 1 1/2 acres but over half of it is nature preserve and the dogs dont go out in it. I would love to have more property so I could hav more dogs, but unless we win the lottery it wont happen. LOL


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

We have 2000 SF house on 2 acres and our bedroom is downstairs so I don't think this would be larger than 1000 SF. Not all of our two acres is fenced. So the dogs had the garage with a doggie door to outside to an area of approx not larger than 6000SF when we are at work. Of course when we are home, they can have access to all of our property and our neighbors as well. I have a feeling that Simon mostly sleeps when we are at work and then a burst of energy when we get home!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Oops, laptop has a mind of it's own and it messing up and I couldn't delete my entry, sorry!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

fyodor and gaius said:


> we are in a tiny upstairs unit condo without a yard, so we won't be able to bring home a second dog for a while.  but i was just wondering...
> 
> what is the square footage of your house? (if you don't mind sharing...) how big is your yard? and how many furkids do you have? do you find that your place is big enough for everyone?


Well, this may shock some of you. I live in a 3 bedroom, one bath ranch with no basement. It is a total of 1000 square feet. I raised 4 children in this house. My 3 boys shared a room and my daughter had her own.

I now have 2 dogs. I had 3 until last month. Our yard is not huge, but it's fenced and they have room to run a bit.

(I just told DH that I wanted 2 more Goldens after looking in the picture section of this forum at some of the multi-Golden pictures shared). He laughed and said, "Okay! As soon as you get us a bigger house and larger yard.) 

It has only been in the past 50 years that we feel every child needs their own room and that we all need so much space. I don't know about your home, but we are always together anyway. A bedroom is just where we sleep. So the size of my house has never bothered me and it allowed me to stay home with my kids for 24 years!!!! If I had a bigger home, I wouldn't have been there to enjoy it anyway. I would have had to have been working to pay for it.

*I currently have 3 children living at home STILL!!!! 26 year old came home to pay off some college debt and hasn't left. She says she will be gone by end of June. 21 year old son will probably live at home forever (has some issues). 18 year old is still living at home attending college. *


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

We have a 3 bedroom 1700sqft. small house. Big front yard and kinda large back yard. We have 5 dogs and 3 inside cats and 2 outside cats. And my 26 yr old daughter still lives at home...


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

My husband now knows that if he ever wants to drag me to the country some day, he'll have to let me raise Goldens.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have 1300 on the first floor and a full finished basement we never use now all the kids are grown and gone. We have a large corner lot so a large yard.
We have two goldens which my husband says is enough as I have one laying on each side of me. : ) My married daughters each have a golden so when we are all here we have four goldens and soon 5 grandchildren!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

1500 sq ft, 2 dogs ( 1 on the way :crossfing ), not sure how big the backyard is but I wish it was bigger- seems that when Libby and Beams have the zooomies they run out of room!! LOL And I'm with Carol...once I hit the lottery, WE will have a larger house and more land!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

House is 900 square feet "soaking wet" LOL. Large backyard. Hope to add on one day-at least need an extra bathroom.

We are in heaven now that the sun is starting to shine more and shine for longer.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I have under 1,000 sq. feet (2 bedroom/1 bath, living room, dining room, kitchen). Residents: 15 yo son, 2 adult Goldens, 1 adult mixed Shepherd, and me! I do have a big fenced back yard. We are cozy and comfortable!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm thinking ours is about 1100 sq ft. Not a real big back yrd but they still seem to be able to run and zoom around fine. ohhhhh...6 dogs...doggie door so they can go in and out as they please during the day.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

SimTek said:


> We have a 3 bedroom 1700sqft. small house. Big front yard and kinda large back yard. We have 5 dogs and 3 inside cats and 2 outside cats. And my 26 yr old daughter still lives at home...


Your place is gorgeous! :yes:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

We're on 3 acres with 1 cleared for the house. Ike has a pretty good playground. The house is 2600 sq ft for 2 adults and one nut puppy. We're empty nester's now!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

We have 3000 sq ft and live on 6 acres. I own 4 dogs 1 cat and about 25 chickens. at one time we had over 1000 chickens here along with turkeys, ducks, geese, peacocks, pigs, goats, a cow and a pony. We had 2 very large incubators going 24/7 the work was endless. Life now is a walk in the park compared to then! LOL


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a 1/3 acre lot, the main house is approx 3000 sq ft and the attached "In-Law" quarters is another 1400 sq ft with all seperate power/heat/ac/etc... and NorCal pack has the complete run of the main house 24/7. Large back yard nice and fenced in for the pack with a built in doggie door for potty breaks and chase's!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The house is about 1600 total square feet that accommodates me and 3 Goldens. I live on only about 1/3 of an acre. The backyard is totally fenced in and is about 60 X 60 square feet.


----------



## Coopermama (Feb 27, 2008)

We have 2800 sq ft with two adults (1/2 of the time as hubby is away in Iowa working), two kids, 1 golden and a fish! The yard is just over an acre and I am now sooo thankful my son is old enough to ride the lawn mower


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Total living space is 1544 and the yard is 0.22. 4 dogs a few fosters Me, my son and my mom live here. Daughter just moved out and DH travels 98% of the time so he just visits.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

1700 heated, 1 story - and it's more than big enough for 2 adults, 2 Goldens, 1 Lab. We have an cabin where the cat lives (she wouldn't move in with us). 6 acres + friendly neighbors. We basically "live" on 2 acres


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Our house is a small cape cod, one floor 750 square ft. We have two dogs a Golden and a Golden lab mix. Our property is 1.65 acres and about half of that is underground fence.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have a very small house and a very large dog. I trip over him all the time....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> I have a very small house and a very large dog. I trip over him all the time....


 
That one made me laugh!!!! Tulsa??? I graduated from Hale in '67 and never have been back--was a awful nice town though.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> I have a very small house and a very large dog. I trip over him all the time....


Is that your way of saying you are super clumsy? LOL


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

sharlin said:


> That one made me laugh!!!! Tulsa??? I graduated from Hale in '67 and never have been back--was a awful nice town though.


Its very true...my house is is under 800 sqft...though we just enclosed the porch which adds about 100ft.

My son went to Hale...it is a small world. Used to live nearby there...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fostermom said:


> Is that your way of saying you are super clumsy? LOL


Or maybe a bigger house......


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

About 1,800 sq. ft. Besides two cats, I have three dogs: a medium sized Golden(Radley), a smaller Golden-mix (Scout), and an even smaller Golden/Shepard mix, (Willa) that all stay inside. Plus I just got my backyard fenced, so there's about an acre that's been fenced off for them to run and play.


----------



## richster (Apr 10, 2008)

We've got a 3 bedroom, 1.5 bath, standard 60's ranch style house With me, Sara, two goldens(3 yr old male, Ajay, and 1.5 yr old female, Windy), and one cat(Vader). We dont have alot of room, but we have a fenced-in back yard for the dogs if it ever dries up from all the rain


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

fostermom said:


> Is that your way of saying you are super clumsy? LOL


That might be true to...but Lucky DOES park himself right in the walk way....when we are all home and walking around.

I notice that when we are gone he's lays in an out of the way corner....

I think he's just asking for attention...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

kyguy78 said:


> About 1,800 sq. ft. Besides two cats, I have three dogs: a medium sized Golden(Radley), a smaller Golden-mix (Scout), and an even smaller Golden/Shepard mix, (Willa) that all stay inside. Plus I just got my backyard fenced, so there's about an acre that's been fenced off for them to run and play.


Sorry to threadjack, but Scout! and Radley! :heartbeat My favorite book ever!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

We have a 3 bedroom ranch with a finished basement, with a total of about 2200 sq. feet not including the garage. We have 3 dogs (golden, a lab mix and a beagle mix) and 7 indoor cats, plus whoever I might be fostering at the time. We have plenty of space and one bedroom and one bathroom has the door shut at all times because we don't use them. The backyard is about 1/3 acre and fenced. We have plenty of room housewise, I just wish some of the rooms were smaller and others were larger, particularly the bedroom, I need a king sized bed!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Our house is 3100 square feet on 4 acres. I have between 2 and 4 dogs here and few horses so there is plenty room for everyone. I have to say I would not turn 40 more acres though LOL.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

The house is about 2100 square feet but the girls do not have access to the upstairs. The yard is medium size, not deep but pretty wide. There are two humans and two dogs. 

All is all it is big enough but I would like a bigger yard and a wider kitchen. The kitchen is galley type and when we are all in there we are dancing around each other somewhat. To give credit to the girls, they manage to plop themselves down in such a way that we can open all the cabinets, the laundry door and the dishwasher without them having to move when they nap, smart cookies that they are.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Great post! I've always wanted to ask this question too! DH is always saying our house is too small for more than one dog....our upstairs is around 1200 sq ft and then we finished off the basement which gives us probably another 800 sq ft and then a couple hundred sq ft storage and an unfinished bathroom....we have a large covered deck in the backyard and our yard isn't big by any means but big enough for my two year old and our former golden to run around and play in with no problems. Our log is 60 feet by 170 feet so throw a house and big garage on there and that's the leftover yard. It's not bad really....we can still play ball in it but can't throw it super far but enough to chase around in and stuff like that. We don't feel confined in it. Two dogs might be harder on our yard than the house. We have an open floor plan so sometimes it feels too congested and we don't use the downstairs that much really although the pets are always allowed down there...oh we have a cat too. I can't count her though. You don't even know she's there. Open the storage room in the basement and she's gone for days exploring!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh our house is a four bedroom, three bath....two adults, one 2 year old, one cat....and hopefully a golden soon!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We have a large 2 bdrm apt with Katie our Golden and Lilly our 2 lb Maltese puppy


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Just a fifth wheel*

That's right, we live in a 37 foot fifth wheel.
And our car is a 27 foot class C motorhome.
When we travel the country we do it in the Class C.

The fifth wheel is around 380 sq. ft..

The class C less then 200 square feet.

It's never been a problem for Kelso, remember, he gets walked 5 times a day for 5 miles total. Plenty of room and exercise.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

We have 2450 sq ft. 3 bedrooms 2 1/2 baths plus a 1/4 bath, LR, FR, DR, BR, Kit and sun porch on one floor. There is a full basement but I don't think she likes it down there. She comes down to see what I'm doing (exercising or sewing) and then goes right back up stairs. I find her laying at the top with her front toes and nose hung over the edge of the step. Very cute. All on .62 acre which is invisible fenced all around. Penny has the run of the house and the whole yard. Usually she's about 2 feet from me.

She's equally comfy in the motorhome: around 350 square feet. In fact she loves the moho better because we're all on top of each other with lots of attention to her. Like Ray said: 5 walks a day. Makes for a happy pooch.

We can have only 2 dogs here (Neighborhood Assoc. rules). Penny thinks 2 dogs is 1 too many!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

fiestyredheadntx said:


> Your place is gorgeous! :yes:


Thanks... It's just a little 3 bedroom.. wish it had a basement or upstairs. 
We did convert the large back deck into a large sunroom..


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

320 square feet (less the fridge, sink, potty, etc.) hehehehehe... and the whole world outside for me and Coffee.

dg


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

SimTek said:


> Thanks... It's just a little 3 bedroom.. wish it had a basement or upstairs.
> We did convert the large back deck into a large sunroom..


You have a beautiful home!

It's really scary, but this is our home and you can see where Shadow and Tucker play. A bit more than half of the woods is ours, too. You can find these pics and even zoom in more right on an internet directory. Blows my mind. DH said it's too bad it's not real time so you can search for missing dogs!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

We have just under 2000 sq. feet. (not including the unfinished basement)
2 dogs
2 cats
2 teenagers
1 fish
1 gecko and 
Me and my hubby.
And a small backyard
I honestly think this house is too big for us. I can't keep up with the intense cleaning it needs. 
When the kids are done high school (3 more years!!!) we are putting it up for sale. We would like a smaller home, perferably a bungalow with a huge plot of land. I find that the dogs are up on the couches and dont need much indoor space but would like more backyard for them to roam around in and also so we could have a veggie/fruit garden and a dog run.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

We are retired and have lots of togetherness so we need lots of space - our home is 4,000 sq ft w/3 car garage and a 2 car garage for DH toys and half of the basement is finished for DH photo "stuff" and my "stuff" (treadmill and sewing machine). Our only golden, Sweet Katie has 3 1/2 acres to play on and a inground pool which she will not use.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> I have a very small house and a very large dog. I trip over him all the time....


Haha! I can relate - we're in less than 1,000 sq ft with 4 of us and Griff - oye!
At least Griff has a nice sized yard (about 75' x 100') to play and RUN in.


----------

